# hello from illinois



## glennster (Apr 4, 2016)

hello, glenn here. started beekeeping last year with a nuc because a lack of pollinators for my fruit trees. i have a langstroth hive, and they made it thru the winter. i am adding a second hive shortly, have 3 lbs of bees ordered along with a queen and a new hive.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Glenn!


----------



## Retroguy (Jul 16, 2014)

Always room for one more. We just slide over a bit more for you.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

